# Anja 4 Months old



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Anja just turned four months old so I thought it was time to share new pictures

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh209/kleinenhain0/DSC_01951.jpg

[http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh209/kleinenhain0/DSC_0211-1.jpg

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh209/kleinenhain0/DSC_0207.jpg

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh209/kleinenhain0/DSC_0206-1.jpg

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh209/kleinenhain0/DSC_0203-1.jpg

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh209/kleinenhain0/DSC_0195-2.jpg

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh209/kleinenhain0/DSC_0192-4.jpg

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh209/kleinenhain0/DSC_0198-3.jpg

Thanks for looking


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what a little cutie! altho she looks like she's getting big Did she ever jump in the water after the lab?)

Very very cute, nice bone


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

What a beautiful puppy!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wow.. she is looking good!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Gorgeous pup!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL No she never jumped in but she will soon i'm sure. with summer coming on and that thick coat....its coming lol


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Pretty girl. She looks like a tank with feet!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

lol she is a little tank


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

wow she's gorgeous. really beautiful.
ahahaha and yes she looks like a little tank, too cute

oh and keep the pics coming pleeeaaaaseeee


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks and you can count on me I love to post new pictures


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a little chunk! She's gorgeous!!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Goodness she is one thick puppy!


----------



## Siresmom (May 18, 2007)

Beautiful girl! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

WOW, what a beauty! She's got a beautiful thick coat!!


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

She's really beautiful. I love her thick coat and the great action shots!:wub:


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks.. I will be posting new pictures very soon


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Very pretty girl-love that last shot!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow? I love her!! She has great structure!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks I was like WOW that she gave me that self stack...little show off lol


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

...maybe she is trying to tell you something


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah...Hey mom look at me, i'm hot lol


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

...maybe she wants to be a show dog


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Wanda, I think the 2012 UScA Sieger show is near you!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh really??


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Yup, at Indy.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I just might have to check that out


----------



## Baron_KY (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow she is gorgeous!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Cute!!


----------

